# Racebending



## EphemeralStick (Mar 16, 2014)

This has probably nothing to do with traveling or travel culture however it's still an interesting read. Apparently this site was founded after fan outrage at the fact that the entirety of the cast of Avatar: The Last Airbender was played by white actors instead of the asian characters that the show originally depicted. Check it out if ya have the time.

www.racebending.com


----------



## Tick Dickler (Mar 16, 2014)

I love avatar but how can someone take it that personally? damn.
water tribe


----------

